# Collect statistics on bandwidth used by a PID



## manas (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello,

I did a simple search for this and did not see an answer:

Is there a simple way to monitor the instantaneous bandwidth usage of a process (or a process tree) based on PID?

Thanks


----------



## Murph (Jun 25, 2016)

It's maybe not precisely what you are looking for, but the net/ntop and net/ntopng ports may get you what you need.  http://www.ntop.org/


----------

